# CABIN FEVER???



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Cabin fever is this weekend. Just wondering who all is going. Ill be there friday evening and saturday and sunday.
See you there,
Brittany


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit 
Both of us will see you there.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Likewise, with a new K-36 and a new-to-me C-16.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there, and I know at least 4 more of the MA crowd are planning to go.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit, 

See you there. I'll be there Fri PM, Sat, Sun with first outing for my SPC caboose #47. Jeff will be there Sat/Sun as will Brent with his three boys. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Lisa and I will be arriving Saturday.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Me, my Mallard, the steam plant and my new steam pants will be there. Doug and I are travelling together. He has a virgin K-36, yeah Doug! I think Richard wants to triple head, a conversation best left for private.


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Can you just come out for the day and still get track time? How much is it to get in and what time of day does it start. I'm thinking of coming out saturday but I've never been there before.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

I can't wait to meet you. I have read your many threads, bearings in side rods, making good better. Here is an idea to ponder, what would it take to make a Super Man S-12? Just one of the many brainsorms that keep me awake when I should be asleep. My puny 0-6-0 has a current record of 22 cars.

I so look forward to meeting you and your stable mates. At CF I'll be the bent guy in a purple chair, most of my time at the Hornby table, with some spent at the 45mm. 

I have to say I am excited, it sounds like a party in York, meeting many friends I have not met. And someone might bring a great scotch. 

I am so looking forward to this weekend I can't say. I got five days away from my gf, and I know she is looking forward to the break too. 

Monday will be spent poking around Scranton, with us getting home some what late that night. Tuesday is home time. 

So, in closing, "Yes, I have Cabin Fever, get me the *&%^ out of here!"

More to follow.


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

Eric,

You can definitely come just for just one day and still get track time. We will have two large (10' radius) double tracked layouts as well at a 4' radius double tracked layout. That makes for at least 96 1/2 hour running slots per day. 


Mike Moore


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

Eric,

I didn't answer all your questions.

The entrance cost is $10.00 which covers the auction on Friday and the show Saturday and Sunday. The official start time for the show is 9:00 AM. The show's web site is http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/.

Mike


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent
It would be a pleasure to steam up with you. As to the S12 we can chat.
cb


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm coming down with two other folks from Massachusetts. Should arrive early afternoon Friday. We'll be bring down an assortment of British outline equipment, a C-25, and my Aristocraft Mike that has been converted to a 1:20 narrow gauge hauler. Also bringing down an AML 0-6-0, U.S. Army Transportation Corps, which I have decided to sell (at a good price). 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there Sunday with my new C-19 to try its new stove-pipe stack (and I'll have the old C-16 with a 'for sale' sign on it!)


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be there with my C-19 as well (#346), and my Forney.

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information! I'm not sure if I will be going or not. Will probably figure it out last min on friday. Would like to get a lil run time on the ol' girl. Need to break in that paint job a lil more.


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Jon Kling and I will be driving up Saturday morning and stay the day. 

anyone that needs me to bring anything for them, please call me tonight or tomorrow night at 202-422-2892 

Royce 
Quisenberry Station - Live Steam Models


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Royce -- 

I need you to bring yourself and all your bits and pieces down to Diamondhead. We miss you. Oh well, have fun and try not to start any fires. Best regards, Mike


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike, 

Next year I will be at Diamondhead for sure! 

Have fun! 

Royce


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Heading out the door right now with a surprise or two. No coal this year though.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Getting stuff ready to go. GS-4, Roundhouse Forney, and the Burlington Zephyr just to liven things up a bit. 

See ya'll tomorrow, 

Scott


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

We had good fun in Mississippi -- Hope you guys and gals did too. Boil More Water! 

Best regards, Mike


----------

